# Another Target fish Giant Redtail Gourami... about 2 inchs



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*I got him for a good price and you can see his color coming in nice a little beat up but that will heal fast I only took a few shots I want him to settle in more as well he is trying to find out were he sits in the pecking order...*


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*I also generally feed my fish before I release a new fish in I find it help to curve some of the aggression towards a new fish. No sooner had I released him when he turned around and started to eat I always love it when you get a new fish and it starts to eat...*


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

where did u get him from , lol i want one


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

King eds .. but remember they get huge.....


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

He is eating like a chap should be in better shape by next week


----------

